# Yashin



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Anyone heard of them ? they have been on Kerrang a lot recently, didnt realise I knew one of the band members from about 3 years ago, obviously his band has done well in that time !






Might be some peoples taste, and not others :thumb:


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

I remember seeing them on channel 4s orange unsigned acts thingy. Didn't get to final but Jo whatshername liked them.
Saw them live at T break on the fringe couple years ago. Kinda liked em but the missus couldn't stand them!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

My ex used to manage (the old) RG's on Queen Street with the gf of one of the guys, Ironic that they used there for that video.


----------

